# Late rig report (picture heavy)



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Not sure why I'm just now getting around to writing this, it was a great trip. I was invited along on a family friend (and part time boss) boat for a rig/tuna/whatever we could catch trip. The crew consisted of my dad, Mr. Mowrey (the boat owner) and two friends that we work with occasionally, Timmy and Jeremiah. It was their first ever trip to the gulf, and we made sure it was a long one.

Left the dock on Scenic in a 33 Grady Express (the boat's first rig trip!) at around 8 am and cruised at 30mph through the pass and then about 30 miles to the first bait stop. In about 20 minutes, we had the livewell loaded with squirrelfish, rock bass, a couple of baby flounder! (they worked!!!) and red porgy.

Confident with the live bait situation, we picked up and ran about 30 more miles to some deeper rocks. Caught a couple of REALLY nice mingos, and left them biting because everyone was anxious for some AJs. A few miles later, we hit the first rig and it was game on in about 10 seconds. The bait didn't make it down 40 ft before Mr. Mowrey was tied into a nice jack. In the process, the jack broke the rod, but we got him in anyway! :thumbup:

Repeat this a few times with everyone taking turns on the rod, one at a time at this point. We'd hook a fish, pull away from the rig as quickly as we could, and go to battle. Lost a few monsters, but in no time we had our 5 quality fish. Mixed in with the live baits I dropped a few jigs, and lost my favorite pink flatside to a 100 lb + shark. Mr. Mowrey hooked him using my tyrnos 10 (little reel) and light trevala. We switched back and forth, thinking we had a monster AJ on, he fought just like one. Most sharks come up pretty easily, but this one fought like a demon. FInally i see its a shark, but I want my jig back so no cutting the line. 20 minutes of sweating and pulling later he is almost boatside, I reach for the gaff to get him in the mouth and CHOMP. There goes my jig It was a lot of fun though, especially for a shark. 

Pick up and head farther south, and the beautiful blue water just gets deeper blue. Troll a little, pick up two tiny Yellowfins on a cedar plug and a giant pod of dolphins move in and follow our baits around, no more tuna. Night falls and my jig comes unglued on a monster fish, and then no more bites. Head to Petronius, nothing happening there, not even a blackfin. Head to the steps to drift sword baits I had rigged the day before (all of our first time swording) and drift all night with no knockdowns. Daylight comes, do a little more bottom bumping and head back to the house to clean fish. What a great 24 hours on the water, we had plenty to eat out there and plenty of action. I can't wait to go again and hopefully the blue water will be back soon!

Mr. Mowrey with a jack


















Broken rod


















Timmy hooked up









The result









My dad fighting smart with the belt









Doubled up on the light tackle









Timmy with another jack









I think this was the shark battle









Almaco on my now KIA Oprah popper









One more AJ









Baby yellers



















Flipper attack










Back at the dock


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Uh You must not know that Amberjack season is Closed as of June 1st .
Sorry !!!!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Josh that's some good jack's. Somebody had some sore arms. Nice trip.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I think this was a trip they made before the closure.


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Maybe this is just a late post that happened 5 days ago !!!!


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

This trip was in early May, to avoid confusion... sorry should have put that in the title. We keep up with our regs, thanks!


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

those are some quality AJs for sure! Always good when the family gets to fish together! Great pics as well! thanks for posting!!


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Kicka$$ report Josh!!! Thanks for posting.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Great catch but I guess that third picture is what you call a real snapper.Or in this case a rod Snapper. yuk yuk yuk, wise gut ey...


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

Long haul, but nice haul. Nice pics, and big donkeys!


----------

